# SP 120 Ring



## eXquisite (24. November 2014)

Hallo, ich habe vier Corsair SP 120 Lüfter, diese tragen aktuell die roten Ringe, ich möchte aber nun gerne die weißen haben. Problem ist, das ich die weißen und blauen Ringe irgendwie hier verlegt habe, daher wollte ich fragen ob und wo man diese nach bestellen kann.

Gruß Arne


----------



## Bluebeard (26. November 2014)

Hi eXquisite,

im Moment leider nicht einzeln zu bestellen. Ich schau aber mal ob ich welche von meinen hier zusammenbekomme. Schick mir bitte eine kurze PN zu, damit das nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.

Danke und Grüße


----------

